# Review posted to incorrect resort



## itd1sah (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a review on the Caribbean board under Aruba Beach Club.  The review is not ABC but the Marriott.  Could this get posted to the correct resort?  It is the newest review.   Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 20, 2007)

please click the "contact review manager" link on the review page to notify the review manager quickly and easily about this to be taken care of.


----------



## EZ-ED (Feb 27, 2008)

Same problem with a review in Montana for FHS. I have contacted the western review manager to no avail.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2008)

when?

All those emails are also sent to me...and I dont notice any recently?


----------



## EZ-ED (Feb 27, 2008)

I notified the western review manager prior to Nov 30 last year. In checking the reviews for FHS it was obvious the review prior to mine was in error and if it had been deleted I might have qualified for posting a new review for a resort that had not had a review for over six months. After our stay at FHS I submitted a review and again noted that the previous review was not for FHS. It's there now.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 27, 2008)

please submit the error correction again and ill make sure it gets sorted out.


----------

